# Dr Smurto GA us04?



## Cummy (10/8/16)

I've run out of US05, will I get away with 04? I was hoping to get this put down today. Public holiday and the nearby home brew shops are closed.


----------



## Coodgee (10/8/16)

Some say 04 "strips" hop flavor and aroma but otherwise it should be fine. They are both very neutral yeasts.


----------



## Blind Dog (10/8/16)

It'll work, it just wont be the same.

Personally, I'm not a big fan of S-04 as (IMO) its not quite neutral enough when you want a neutral yeast, nor interesting enough when you want a yeast to add some flavour. But it drops as clear as a bell, is widely used commercially and in home brewing, and basically does the job its designed to do.

Some say it strips hop flavour and aroma, and other report it stalling on them. Personally, I've not had either issue


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/8/16)

I actually think that S04 is the right yeast for that beer. it will leave enough malt flavour from a lower attenuation and be clear from the high flocculation levels. It's won't stall if you treat it right and from all the batches I've made with it, flavour and aroma are not stripped, it's a myth.


----------



## drsmurto (10/8/16)

I personally can't stand S04, adds very few esters but mutes hop flavour and aroma when compared to US05.

If you really want to brew now I'd add a dry hop after fermentation if using S04.


----------



## stewy (10/8/16)

04 will work well with it. I actually prefer it to us05.
Rehydrate it.
Start at 18C & let it rise to 21 after 72 hours. 
I have never had stalling issues with it following this procedure.
I also don't find it strips hop flavour.


----------



## Cummy (10/8/16)

Cheers guys. Put it down today. Not a massive 04 fan either, but I've got it, and have to use it sometime. No 05 seems like a pefect excuse. Will make sure I fix up my 05 stocks for next time.


----------



## mfeighan (11/8/16)

The only time i used s04 was on a golden ale, same reason long weekend shops closed etc. That was 5 years ago, stripped all the amarillo goodness from the beer. Haven't used it since


----------



## Coodgee (12/8/16)

What version of DSGA are you doing? I do mine with 4kg pale,500g dark crystal, 50g roasted Barley, 200g brown malt and fwh to 30ibu with fuggles. (Sorry in joke)


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/8/16)

^^hahahaha. 

yeah the version I made used Vienna as the base with 5% rye, then I threw Eldorado hops cos obviously had no Amarillo.


----------

